# Team USA Jackets! (Read the first post)



## Anthony (Jul 31, 2013)

*Info: *

Here's the initial message sent to three people (my international cube relay team: Rowe, Ricci and Hays) which eventually branched out into 35:



Spoiler



Hey guys,

This is the first World Championship in the USA since '05, and it's sure to blow every previous Rubik's Cube competition out of the water. Wouldn't it be cool if it weren't only the European and Asian countries with "team" uniforms? After all, we're supposed to be obnoxious Americans full of patriotism and bravado.
Now, it's awfully late to be looking into uniforms on a wide scale-- especially considering the number of American competitors. However, there's still enough time on a small scale. 
What I'd like to do is order screen printed quarter-zip jackets or track jackets with a small Team USA logo on the front left and possibly last names on the back. Pricing will *hopefully* be under $100 (it'll vary depending on the final specs and number of people interested). 
It's too late to do this on a large scale, which is why I figure it makes sense to limit this offer to the top American competitors. There are more people than just us that could fit into that group, but I had to get the ball rolling by sending this to all of you. Feel free to extend this offer to other competitors who you think should be included. 
I'm willing to take responsibility for everything from the logo being created (which I promise will look sweet) to bringing the jackets to Vegas. All I need from those of you interested is a 100% confirmation that you're in because I'll be spotting you the money when I place the order.
If you guys are interested, we can make this happen. Let me know what you think asap. I'll have to finalize everything within a week.

Anthony



600 messages, a dozen design mockups, a few arguments and a lot of work later, I placed an order for several thousand dollars worth of jackets. If there is enough interest, I am willing to place a one-time, second order and personally mail each jacket-- but only if there is enough interest. 

*Pictures:*



Spoiler



Front:
http://www.speedcubing101.com/uploads/8/7/5/1/875171/229864168.jpg
Back:
http://www.speedcubing101.com/uploads/8/7/5/1/875171/649533959.jpg


*Size chart:*

http://www.customink.com/items/sizing/102000_lineup/standard.htm. 
I will not be responsible if you order the wrong size.

*Opinions:*



Spoiler



"It was great representing our country, being proud of who we are and the country we come from. I'll definitely wear mine all the time even outside of cubing competitions." - _Rowe Hessler_

"Declining the opportunity to buy a jacket was a poor life choice. I was jealous all weekend." - _Dan Cohen_

"They are stylish AND comfortable." - _Noah Arthurs_

"So good you'll wear them even in 110 degree weather. I know I did." - _Andrew Ricci_

"They turned out way better than I expected, and I had pretty high expectations. I'm definitely going to be wearing it to every cubing comp, and also outside of cubing comps. I cant think of any complaints so I would say 10/10." - _Weston Mizumoto_

"They're sick nasty yo." - _Kevin Hays_

"Those jackets are sweet. How can I get one?" - _Non-cuber to Andrew Nelson_


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm so tempted to get one. I probably would have, and I probably will. I'll get back to this before the deadline.

Also,


Anthony said:


> "They're sick nasty yo." - _Kevin Hays_





Spoiler



*LOL*


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'll get one.
Size: Large, with Lane on back please.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 31, 2013)

I was completely jealous of those that got wear these jackets. I am definitely going to think about purchasing one. Thanks, Anthony!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm just arrogant enough to want my last name on the back of it. Very tempted to get one, will get back to you later.


----------



## Pestvic (Jul 31, 2013)

Definitely want one


----------



## Riley (Jul 31, 2013)

I'll also get one. Yay for being in the first picture.

Size: Small
Last name on back

Edit:
Last name: Woo


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 31, 2013)

It might be a good idea for you guys to put your last name in your post so that Anthony doesn't have to go look it up.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 31, 2013)

I'll definitely get one.

Large
'Rech' on back


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 31, 2013)

Lol, glad I wasn't the only person who wanted one of these super badly. I might buy one


----------



## BlackStahli (Jul 31, 2013)

Size: Large
Name on the back: Zeng

woohoo


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jul 31, 2013)

Deffinately want one!

Size: XXL
Last Name: Welch

I was going to ask if you could bring it to Indiana 2013 but saw that you aren't placing the order until after. If you are 100% going to Indiana then I will pay you then.


----------



## Weston (Jul 31, 2013)

Anthony is officially the single greatest man on the planet.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 31, 2013)

Weston said:


> Anthony is officially the single greatest man on the planet.



Literally came here to say *this*

Also L w/ ADAMS on the back. Ily Anthony.


----------



## camcuber (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey Anthony, I sent you a message about potentially paying for part of these, reply to me at your earliest convenience


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah, I'm definitely in for one. Last name is Clement, size is large.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm also interested.

Name: Johnston

I'll send money by the end of the week.

I'm wondering about size. My waist is about 36", but I'm 185 and about 5'11. Should I get a XXL or just XL? It seems like I'm in between sizes.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd love a jacket, size L, with last name Reynolds.

Thanks for putting this together again, Anthony.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jul 31, 2013)

Size: Large
Last Name: Dwyer

thanks for doing this, those jackets were looking supa-fly at worlds


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 31, 2013)

Size: Extra Large
Last Name: Blair

You rock my socks off, Mr. Brooks.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Shoot I'm so tempted to get one, they seem very cool, just the cost irked me a bit.

By the way, is it fine to get a shirt that doesn't exactly say our last name, but is close to it? e.g. "Squarlin-1"

And the testimonials were the best part of that post xD


----------



## Anthony (Jul 31, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Shoot I'm so tempted to get one, they seem very cool, just the cost irked me a bit.



That's why Dan didn't get one. He's part of this order now.



brandbest1 said:


> By the way, is it fine to get a shirt that doesn't exactly say our last name, but is close to it? e.g. "Squarlin-1"



Sure.


----------



## Sessinator (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome idea! The jackets look really nice.
Decided I will buy one!

Size: Small
Last Name: Cadmus


----------



## cityzach (Jul 31, 2013)

I definitely want one.

Size: M
Last name: Goldman


----------



## Mikel (Jul 31, 2013)

Size: XXL
Last name: Mikel


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 1, 2013)

Size: L
Name: Jew

Yay! No longer left out


----------



## Kian (Aug 1, 2013)

The jackets are amazing. Everyone who is thinking about getting one should. It was so cool to have it throughout the competition. You are amazing for doing all this, Anthony!


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 1, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Very tempted to get one, will get back to you later.



This quickly turned into a definite yes.

Size: L
Last Name: Thomas


----------



## Dene (Aug 1, 2013)

From an outsiders perspective, I must say there were totally awesome. We auscubers (I'ma just go and include myself in that group) have talked about doing something similar. I should look into it if there's interest...


----------



## ottozing (Aug 1, 2013)

Dene said:


> From an outsiders perspective, I must say there were totally awesome. We auscubers (I'ma just go and include myself in that group) have talked about doing something similar. I should look into it if there's interest...



I would definitely be down for that. I'm sure many others would be too. Btw, I thought those jackets were pretty snazzy :3 I was heaps jelly


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 1, 2013)

Do they make them in XXXL?


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 1, 2013)

We looked so pro in these


----------



## shelley (Aug 1, 2013)

Size: S
Last name: Chang


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 1, 2013)

Size: L
Name: Harnish

These were amazing. The cost is a bit off-putting, but I know it'll be worth it. =)


----------



## Anthony (Aug 1, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> Do they make them in XXXL?



XXL is the largest size they offer in this jacket.


----------



## mikester17 (Aug 1, 2013)

how do you pay for these?


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 1, 2013)

Nevermind, won't be able to afford it. T.T You can take me off whatever list I'm on for it.

Name: Nick Rech


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 1, 2013)

Anthony said:


> XXL is the largest size they offer in this jacket.



That's discrimination against fat people, FML. I guess I'll get an XXL one and hope it fits. If it doesn't I could always just lose some weight lol. 

Size: XXL

Name: DeLine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 2, 2013)

you know I'm in. 

XXL
Cohen

gg.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm getting one.

Size: L
Name: Lin

My parents thought Squarlin'-1 was stupid


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 2, 2013)

Someone that owns a large, can you measure the sleeves for me? not sure if i should get L or XL. I'm like 6'1" ish and i'm worried they won't be long enough


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Where's the Paypal address, just asking?


----------



## cubegenius (Aug 3, 2013)

I really want one! I guess I will have to see if I can get the money.
Thanks for doing this Anthony!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 3, 2013)

Sounds awesome.

Size: M
Name: Gottlieb (please make sure to spell it right lol, it can be easy to mess up)


----------



## alexjd99 (Aug 3, 2013)

Count me in. Size large, with DAVANI on the back


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish I had $75 to spare. ):


----------



## mikester17 (Aug 3, 2013)

size_ XXL
Last name_ Huntenburg


----------



## blokpoi (Aug 4, 2013)

I'll take one!

Size: L
Name: Seymour


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Aug 5, 2013)

This is awesome Anthony, I'll definitely take one! 

Size: M
Last Name: Blackburn

Thanks!


----------



## Kian (Aug 5, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> Someone that owns a large, can you measure the sleeves for me? not sure if i should get L or XL. I'm like 6'1" ish and i'm worried they won't be long enough



Mine is in the wash right now, but I'm 6' and the L sleeves are plenty long for me. I doubt that will be a problem.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm a medium or large. But I want one with Kang on the back.


----------



## Bob (Aug 5, 2013)

Somebody asked me at Worlds what the criteria was to get the jacket. I said you have to be really really fast. They said, "Oh." and walked away. :x


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 5, 2013)

Bob said:


> Somebody asked me at Worlds what the criteria was to get the jacket. I said you have to be really really fast. They said, "Oh." and walked away. :x



Bob, the dream crusher.


----------



## Bob (Aug 5, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> Bob, the dream crusher.


Of course, I have one, so you obviously need not be TOO fast.


----------



## Andrew Le (Aug 5, 2013)

I would like to have one too!
Name: Le
Size: L


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 5, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Where's the Paypal address, just asking?


Translated to meme: Just take my money


----------



## Speedcuber1994 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'll definitely get one.

Size: XXL
Name: Adams


----------



## 69 (Aug 5, 2013)

is there someone sellign Canadian ones  ? i would be highly interesed in buying one.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 5, 2013)

69 said:


> is there someone sellign Canadian ones  ? i would be highly interesed in buying one.



But then why do you say you live in Russia?


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 5, 2013)

> Somebody asked me at Worlds what the criteria was to get the jacket. I said you have to be really really fast. They said, "Oh." and walked away. :x



Lol. I told them tryouts were next summer


----------



## Anthony (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry for the delay, there are a few things I've been sorting out so that I'll be ready to accept payments. 

For those of you unfamiliar with Paypal, it is a safe mediary for facilitating online transactions. Signing up is quick and easy. I'll release my Paypal address and begin accepting payments shortly. Once I do, the process is pretty straightforward. 

When you go to the 'send money' section, you will be prompted to choose between sending to "family or friends" or to purchase "goods and services": choose the latter. After that, entering my email address and the payment amount will bring you to a page where you can input your shipping address as well as send me a personalized message. Be sure to input the correct shipping address because that is where I will send your jacket. In the message section let me know your name, jacket size, and requested name on the back (if you are choosing the $90 option).

As I stated before, the deadline for sending me your payment will be September 1st. Check back soon-- I plan to be accepting payments within a few days.


----------



## cubenut99 (Aug 7, 2013)

I will get one.

Size: M
Name: McIlhenny


----------



## JackJ (Aug 7, 2013)

I've decided to get one. 

Size: XL
Name: Johnston

Don't forget the T in my last name. It's very important.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 7, 2013)

JackJ said:


> Don't forget the T in my last name. It's very important.



I got a good laugh out of this...


----------



## Anthony (Aug 12, 2013)

Update:

Once again, I apologize for delays regarding Paypal. A family emergency has slowed this process, but I have not forgotten about it. September 1st is still a ways away.


----------



## TheJCube (Aug 13, 2013)

Size: XL
Name: Badua


----------



## AL60 (Aug 13, 2013)

Size: XXL
Name: AL60


----------



## ayoma99 (Aug 13, 2013)

Size: L
Name: ALFANO


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Aug 15, 2013)

I'll get one.

Size: L
Last Name: Boyd


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 15, 2013)

Size: XL
Name: Harder

I love you almost as much as Kirjava.


----------



## codcuber (Aug 19, 2013)

Size: Medium
Name: Tucker
:tu


----------



## RyanG (Aug 20, 2013)

Definitely want one.

Size: XXL
Last name on back: Goff


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 20, 2013)

Size: L
Name: Cookmeyer


----------



## Jhahoua (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm getting one with a name on the back for sure!
Size: XL
Name on back :Feran


----------



## Unparalleled (Aug 21, 2013)

Some sweet lookin' jackets..

Size: M
Name: Stanulis


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 22, 2013)

Is there any update on this? Paypal username? How family emergency is doing? Anythin'?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 22, 2013)

This is pretty awesome.

Size: L
Name: Wu


----------



## diggydog67 (Aug 23, 2013)

These are going to be sick i can't wait to get one.
Size: L
Name: Resendiz


----------



## ianography (Aug 23, 2013)

Size: Large
Name: Bourn (without the E)


----------



## Anthony (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm sure I must be coming across as a bit flaky by now, but the jackets will definitely be happening. There's a complicated situation being sorted out and I'll post my Paypal as soon as I can. Seeing as we're approaching the end of August already I'll have to push back the deadline two weeks. Keep checking back!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the update!
HOW SMALL do the jackets run? I'm definitely a medium or large; could someone who has worn the jackets and has met me tell me what size I am?  Sounds silly, I know!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 23, 2013)

Can't say no to such a sweet deal.

Size: L
Name: Grayum


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 23, 2013)

i may order another, if thats okay. I don't think i lost mine but i can't seem to find it anywhere


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 23, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Thanks for the update!
> HOW SMALL do the jackets run? I'm definitely a medium or large; could someone who has worn the jackets and has met me tell me what size I am?  Sounds silly, I know!



I don't think I've ever met you, but if you think you're on the edge, order the larger one. These run quite small.


----------



## rubix44 (Aug 24, 2013)

What is the paypal account? I can't seem to find how to pay you.


----------



## Brest (Aug 24, 2013)

rubix44 said:


> What is the paypal account? I can't seem to find how to pay you.



Patience.



Anthony said:


> I'm sure I must be coming across as a bit flaky by now, but the jackets will definitely be happening. There's a complicated situation being sorted out and I'll post my Paypal as soon as I can. Seeing as we're approaching the end of August already I'll have to push back the deadline two weeks. Keep checking back!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2013)

Large. Korick. Take my money already!
(but really, take your time. You don't owe SS anything, and I highly appreciate the opportunity.)


----------



## TheWalkingGeek (Aug 26, 2013)

Size: XL
Name: Walker


----------



## BaconCuber (Aug 26, 2013)

I think it would be cool if someone designed T-shirts similar to the jackets, so it would be similar, but a lot cheaper.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 26, 2013)

Man I really want one, I saw one at Indiana 2013 it was really cool!


----------



## BluShehn (Aug 28, 2013)

Size: Large

Last Name: Arevalo


----------



## Anthony (Aug 29, 2013)

I *will* be opening Paypal in the next couple of days. However, be aware that I am pushing back the deadline quite a bit. I've become aware of the fact that many people who are interested in these jackets are not active on the forum. I am not planning on making multiple orders of these jackets so I am going to push the date back in order to include as many people as possible.

*The deadline for payment is now Friday, October 4th. Paypal will finally open by Saturday.* I appreciate your patience.


----------



## codcuber (Aug 30, 2013)

Do you think you can make an order for the people who send the money to your Paypal before early-mid September so we would not have to wait until late October to finally get the jackets? I was looking forward to getting them around late September. If this is not possible and/or it would be inconvenient for you then I respect that and you can place the order whenever you want. I think it is great that you are giving more people a chance to buy these awesome jackets but the people who have already posted here saying they want one are gonna have to wait a particularly long. I mean, the first post of someone saying they want one was a month ago. I DON'T WANT TO BE PUSHY. I am just simply giving a suggestion and pointing something out. Can't wait to get my hands on one of these jackets! Hope you consider this


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Aug 30, 2013)

I am interested in one. 
XXL w/ Fisher on the back. 
Also how are you going to keep track of who has paid and who hasn't?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 30, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Also how are you going to keep track of who has paid and who hasn't?



From the money he gets on the Paypal account!


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Aug 30, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> From the money he gets on the Paypal account!



Haha i know that, but my paypal email has nothing to do with these forums. If i sent him 75 dollars through paypal he'd have no clue who just sent him money. I guess my address is linked up with my paypal though


----------



## Bob (Aug 30, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Haha i know that, but my paypal email has nothing to do with these forums. If i sent him 75 dollars through paypal he'd have no clue who just sent him money. I guess my address is linked up with my paypal though



Of course. You will include your name and size in the comments. He won't be looking at this thread for the orders.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Aug 30, 2013)

Bob said:


> Of course. You will include your name and size in the comments. He won't be looking at this thread for the orders.



Alright, thanks Bob. I was clueless, kinda forgot you could add a comment:/.


----------



## rk960925 (Sep 2, 2013)

So is the deadline officially october 4th now?
I'm getting $300 paycheck on september 8th and i was so sad that i was going to miss the deadline 
Now I can order one!!!!


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Sep 2, 2013)

Size: L
Name: Gray


----------



## Joey VOV (Sep 2, 2013)

awesome.
Size: L
Name: Stahl

thanks for doing this.


----------



## samchoochiu (Sep 2, 2013)

has the paypal account for this opened up yet?


----------



## MikeZZ (Sep 3, 2013)

Those Jackets looked sweet at worlds, can't wait to get mine.

Size: M
Name: Zavalza


----------



## OPcubing (Sep 3, 2013)

Very cool of you to do another order for everybody that wanted one at worlds, can't wait.


----------



## ether (Sep 4, 2013)

Pretty sure that I'll take one. They looked great at worlds.

Name: Kim
Size: XL (Not sure, though)


----------



## Anthony (Sep 7, 2013)

The moment you've all been waiting for: 

*Open for payments. The original post has been updated with all necessary information*

*Price Change:* Unfortunately, shipping is going to be more expensive than I anticipated. I was unable to find a sponsor to cover it so I the price has been raised by $5.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 8, 2013)

samchoochiu said:


> has the paypal account for this opened up yet?



Today's the big day, Sam.


----------



## samchoochiu (Sep 8, 2013)

IamWEB said:


> Today's the big day, Sam.



:tu


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 8, 2013)

Just ordered. Thanks for putting these together Anthony!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 8, 2013)

The jackets with last names on the back will be *discounted to $85* for anyone who purchases them in the *first week*. Anyone who's already sent me $95 may message me to receive a $10 refund. *Offer ends 9/15.*


----------



## c4197f (Sep 8, 2013)

How much were they?


----------



## Anthony (Sep 9, 2013)

c4197f said:


> How much were they?



$95. $85 through 9/15.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Sep 9, 2013)

When does the "first week" discount end? I want my last name on it but it's hard enough squeezing out the discounts $85..

Nevermind when I posted and it took me to the last page I saw the answer up there ^^.

Do we still get the discount of $85 with last name if we order now but can't pay till later?


----------



## Anthony (Sep 9, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Do we still get the discount of $85 with last name if we order now but can't pay till later?



Sure, as long as you send me a deposit this week ($40) and be sure to get me the rest of it by the deadline.


----------



## BlackStahli (Sep 10, 2013)

Can you also create a system, such as a google doc or something, updated with a list of people who are purchasing? It would be helpful in confirming with us so we know that you received the payments.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 10, 2013)

BlackStahli said:


> Can you also create a system, such as a google doc or something, updated with a list of people who are purchasing? It would be helpful in confirming with us so we know that you received the payments.



List of people who have paid: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiuTowDQoSm7dHNWTnVlRDNfLXZxX29uV0ZyT2Z5NGc#gid=0

It won't update automatically, so wait a day or so after you've paid before sending me a message asking why you don't see your name on there.


----------



## ColorfulPockets (Sep 13, 2013)

I'll get one.
Large
"Nathenson" on back


----------



## rubix44 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'll get one.

Size: Mens' Medium
Name on Back: Davidson


----------



## timeless (Sep 14, 2013)

this goes to show how clothes merchandising is so profitable
hope canada jackets come out soon


----------



## Chris The Cuber (Sep 14, 2013)

Where is the link where I can get one. Plz respond ASAP

I want one
Adult medium black jacket
Name on the back: Yang

How do I pay you?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 14, 2013)

Chris The Cuber said:


> How do I pay you?



Go back and read Anthony's whole post..


----------



## cityzach (Sep 14, 2013)

Just to clarify, I can send payment tomorrow (9/15) and still get the discount?


----------



## Anthony (Sep 14, 2013)

cityzach said:


> Just to clarify, I can send payment tomorrow (9/15) and still get the discount?



Yes.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 16, 2013)

Sent. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## dChan (Sep 16, 2013)

Definitely would like to get one of these. 

Small
"Chan" on the back.

Thanks!
-Daniel


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Sep 16, 2013)

When will you be shipping these out?


----------



## Anthony (Sep 16, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> When will you be shipping these out?



Mid-October


----------



## tinverse (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm trying to decide if I'm a XL or an XXL if I'm 6'6 and 180 lbs

EDIT: Oh lame...I didn't find out about these till after the sale ended...


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Sep 16, 2013)

tinverse said:


> I'm trying to decide if I'm a XL or an XXL if I'm 6'6 and 180 lbs
> 
> EDIT: Oh lame...I didn't find out about these till after the sale ended...



XXL


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 17, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> XXL



I dont know about that. 6'6 180 is really skinny. The jacket might be a bit short, but an XXL may be extremely big,


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Sep 18, 2013)

masterofthebass said:


> I dont know about that. 6'6 180 is really skinny. The jacket might be a bit short, but an XXL may be extremely big,


Well, he did say they run a little small. I'd rather have it a little too big than too small to wear.


----------



## tinverse (Sep 18, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Well, he did say they run a little small. I'd rather have it a little too big than too small to wear.



This is why I hate shopping for clothes >.<


----------



## Anthony (Sep 18, 2013)

tinverse said:


> This is why I hate shopping for clothes >.<



Have you consulted the sizing chart yet?
http://www.customink.com/items/sizing/102000_lineup/standard.htm


----------



## tinverse (Sep 18, 2013)

Anthony said:


> Have you consulted the sizing chart yet?
> http://www.customink.com/items/sizing/102000_lineup/standard.htm




Yeah but for my height/weight it's not straight forward.... I'm about 40 lbs lighter than the top size, but 3 inches taller


----------



## samchoochiu (Sep 18, 2013)

tinverse said:


> Yeah but for my height/weight it's not straight forward.... I'm about 40 lbs lighter than the top size, but 3 inches taller



I would say go for the XXL... It's better to have more length. I have a friend who is 6'3 and about 170, the XL fitted him perfectly.


----------



## c4197f (Sep 18, 2013)

Who is the maker of these jackets? I want a Canadian Cubing version of it.


----------



## MikeZZ (Sep 19, 2013)

I am 5'10 but only 115lbs, after looking at the size chart I'm not sure if i should get a medium or a large?


----------



## DylanHughlett (Sep 19, 2013)

I would like a Large jacket with "Hughlett" on the back. Please provide the PayPal information and I will send the payment...Dylan


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Sep 19, 2013)

DylanHughlett said:


> I would like a Large jacket with "Hughlett" on the back. Please provide the PayPal information and I will send the payment...Dylan



Really, his paypal info has been up for the past two weeks. Did anyone read his original post, or just the title of this thread.


----------



## Pestvic (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey man! Sorry for the delay! I'll work on it this weekend


----------



## Anthony (Sep 30, 2013)

Last week to order jackets.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 30, 2013)

When should we expect the jackets?


----------



## Anthony (Sep 30, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> When should we expect the jackets?


Conservative timeline:

10/4 : Orders close
10/5 : Jacket order placed
10/21 : Jackets received in MI
10/23 : Jackets shipped out


----------



## Slapcuber (Oct 1, 2013)

Are u gonna make another order sometime later? Cause i may be able to buy the jacket later like during Christmas or so .


----------



## Mikel (Oct 2, 2013)

Slapcuber said:


> Are u gonna make another order sometime later? Cause i may be able to buy the jacket later like during Christmas or so .



Here's the answer to your question.



Anthony said:


> If there is enough interest, I am willing to place a *one-time*, second order and personally mail each jacket-- but only if there is enough interest.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm interested for a possible second order. As of right now I'm not sure if I have the finances for this round of orders, but I'm really interested in getting a second chance to place an order in the future.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Oct 2, 2013)

Anthony said:


> I *will* be opening Paypal in the next couple of days. However, be aware that I am pushing back the deadline quite a bit. I've become aware of the fact that many people who are interested in these jackets are not active on the forum. I am not planning on making multiple orders of these jackets so I am going to push the date back in order to include as many people as possible.



He has made it clear, there will be one order only.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 4, 2013)

I'd like a large with the name "Tran" please!


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Woah, how long have you been inactive, 4Chan?

Btw you probably don't know me, so yeah.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 4, 2013)

Hurry up and get final orders in!

Jackets today are *discounted $10.14 ($84.86)* with the Eric Limeback discount (5800 - 4786 = 1014).


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 4, 2013)

Anthony said:


> Hurry up and get final orders in!
> 
> Jackets today are *discounted $10.14 ($84.86)* with the Eric Limeback discount (5800 - 4786 = 1014).



<3


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Omg; I honestly cannot wait another second for these jackets...

I hope it comes in time for Yale Fall though.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 8, 2013)

Bobby Krupa: If you do not respond with your jacket size in the next few hours, I'm going to assume you're a large; it's holding up the order as a whole.


----------



## BluShehn (Oct 9, 2013)

Anthony said:


> Bobby Krupa: If you do not respond with your jacket size in the next few hours, I'm going to assume you're a large; it's holding up the order as a whole.



"Dang it, Bobby."


----------



## samchoochiu (Oct 9, 2013)

BluShehn said:


> "Dang it, Bobby."



I second this. The order has been delayed for 5 days as if the time it takes for us to get the jackets wasn't long enough :fp


----------



## Anthony (Oct 9, 2013)

samchoochiu said:


> I second this. The order has been delayed for 5 days as if the time it takes for us to get the jackets wasn't long enough :fp



I'd like to point out that it wasn't Bobby's fault specifically, he was just the last person I needed info from. Over a dozen people sent me money without providing all of the necessary information.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 11, 2013)

The order has been placed. It took longer than expected because many people did not send me all of the necessary information. I will update this thread when I receive the jackets and I will update it again when I have shipped them out. I do not know as of yet whether I will have tracking numbers for all of the jackets-- I'll address that in a future update. Processing will take approximately two weeks, and then shipping to each of you will probably take about a week.

tldr; check this thread and stop spamming me with the same questions, please.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm excited.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 20, 2013)

UPDATE:

Unfortunately, the jackets are not going to arrive by Tuesday, which is the beginning of my fall break and I'll be out of town. I should be able to ship them out when I return the following week.

I appreciate your patience.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 29, 2013)

UPDATE:

Still waiting to receive all jackets. They should be here soon!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 29, 2013)

HYPE


----------



## BluShehn (Oct 29, 2013)

I AM PUMPED


----------



## samchoochiu (Nov 2, 2013)

I wrote on my calender a few weeks ago that I should be receiving my jacket today 
What's the update on them?


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Nov 2, 2013)

If it works out for you, could you please give me mine at Hillsdale instead of shipping it to me?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 2, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> If it works out for you, could you please give me mine at Hillsdale instead of shipping it to me?



I'll also take this option.


----------



## samchoochiu (Nov 4, 2013)

So... what's going on again? Its been a week since the last update and these jackets are overdue...


----------



## Anthony (Nov 5, 2013)

samchoochiu said:


> So... what's going on again? Its been a week since the last update and these jackets are overdue...



-I don't have the jackets yet
-therefore I cannot send you the jackets yet
-I have nothing else to say
-Patience is a virtue

I can keep making meaningless updates if it will make people feel better, but it's a waste of time. 

tldr; wait


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 5, 2013)

Seriously guys, Anthony wasn't even going to do this, be grateful he's even making a second order.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't care how long it will take for the jackets to be shipped. All I know is that when I get my jacket, I'll be happy.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 13, 2013)

I have your jackets.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 13, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Nov 13, 2013)

Awesome!! Thanks for doing this again!


----------



## cyoubx (Nov 13, 2013)

This day just keeps getting better...


----------



## kcl (Nov 13, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> This day just keeps getting better...



Not for me.. I couldn't afford one


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 13, 2013)

Can't wait for my jacket! Thanks again for doing this Anthony. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## MikeZZ (Nov 13, 2013)

How will the jackets be shipped, like what shipping company/service?


----------



## BluShehn (Nov 13, 2013)

Well isn't today just the greatest!


----------



## Anthony (Nov 13, 2013)

MikeZZ said:


> How will the jackets be shipped, like what shipping company/service?



Most will be shipped out through USPS tomorrow.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes! I'm so excited! Thanks again for doing this


----------



## Speedcuber1994 (Nov 14, 2013)

Anthony said:


> Most will be shipped out through USPS tomorrow.


 When they ship, will they have tracking?


----------



## Anthony (Nov 14, 2013)

Speedcuber1994 said:


> When they ship, will they have tracking?



Yes, all jackets will be assigned a tracking number. I'm not quite sure how to efficiently send them out, though.


----------



## Speedcuber1994 (Nov 15, 2013)

Anthony said:


> Yes, all jackets will be assigned a tracking number. I'm not quite sure how to efficiently send them out, though.


Okay, cool. Hope you can figure it out.


----------



## BluShehn (Nov 18, 2013)

Any update on the jackets and when they're being shipped?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Are we going to get any type of email letting us know they've been shipped?


----------



## Anthony (Nov 21, 2013)

I was out of town this past weekend and have had a really busy week, but I'm slowly getting the jackets packaged and sent out. Some will arrive earlier than others.


----------



## codcuber (Nov 22, 2013)

Sounds goood.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 22, 2013)

I got my jacket today.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 22, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> I got my jacket today.



Are you freaking kidding me teddy?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 22, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Are you freaking kidding me teddy?



I would never kid you, and I'm going to a comp tomorrow. But for some reason I feel like you already knew that...


----------



## BluShehn (Nov 23, 2013)

Got my jacket today! Great condition and I love it!!! Thanks again for the great deal!


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Nov 23, 2013)

Got mine today in good condition thanks again!


----------



## Bunyanderman (Nov 24, 2013)

Glad to open mine today!


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Received mine today!

(Make that yesterday, since I wasn't at home the entire weekend and I realized "no post on Sundays" lool)


----------



## MikeZZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Have all the jackets been shipped out yet?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 4, 2013)

MikeZZ said:


> Have all the jackets been shipped out yet?


Also wondering about this.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Dec 5, 2013)

MikeZZ said:


> Have all the jackets been shipped out yet?



Hi Anthony, I don't want to come across as pushy or anything but I am also wondering about this. I had the jacket sent to my university address but I'm leaving for my parent's house in less than a week and won't be back until late January. I hoping to get my jacket before I left so I could take it to the Houston open.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 7, 2013)

Any update on the jackets? Some people have received theirs 2 weeks ago, and I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Dec 8, 2013)

Got mine Today  Thanks again


----------



## Anthony (Dec 8, 2013)

Almost all jackets have been sent out, but the few left will be sent out tomorrow. I dislike excuses, but I've been gone the last month more often than I've been at school so it's been difficult to find time to package and ship so many jackets. I'll post here once I've got them all out.


----------



## cyoubx (Dec 9, 2013)

Anthony said:


> Almost all jackets have been sent out, but the few left will be sent out tomorrow. I dislike excuses, but I've been gone the last month more often than I've been at school so it's been difficult to find time to package and ship so many jackets. I'll post here once I've got them all out.



Thanks for the update, Anthony!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 9, 2013)

Anthony, what delivery service are you using? (USPS/UPS/FedEx/...) Trying to figure out how difficult it will be for me to receive my jacket if I'm away when it arrives. Thanks!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 9, 2013)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Anthony, what delivery service are you using? (USPS/UPS/FedEx/...) Trying to figure out how difficult it will be for me to receive my jacket if I'm away when it arrives. Thanks!



USPS 2-day priority shipping


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 9, 2013)

Anthony said:


> USPS 2-day priority shipping



That means I won't have to take a 12-mile bike ride to go pick up my jacket. Excellent.


----------



## Sessinator (Dec 9, 2013)

Got my jacket today and just in time for winter break. Thanks again for organizing this, Anthony!


----------



## Riley (Dec 9, 2013)

I also got my jacket today, thanks so much Anthony.

You messed up the text on the back though:



Spoiler





Jk, that was the first thing I said when I saw the package. Woo!

edit: Just so people know, it really just says "WOO". No !. A lot of people I showed the picture to seemed to actually think I put a "!" there.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 10, 2013)

Just got mine, it's awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## Bob (Dec 10, 2013)

Riley said:


> I also got my jacket today, thanks so much Anthony.
> 
> You messed up the text on the back though:
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## DaveyCow (Dec 11, 2013)

yay got mine today! It looks and feels great and is the perfect size! Thx Anthony!!!


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Dec 11, 2013)

I also got my jacket today. It looks great! Thank you so much Anthony!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 11, 2013)

Besides a few people who I have contacted individually for various reasons, all jackets have been sent out! USPS 2 day priority shipping, so you all should have them by Friday.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you so much for the work you put in Anthony! I got mine in two days ago and love it. I also think it makes a much better conversation starter than carrying a cube around.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 13, 2013)

Anthony. I love you


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 13, 2013)

Just got my jacket!!!  It was well worth the wait. Thanks Anthony! 



Spoiler


----------



## JF1zl3 (Dec 15, 2013)

Just got mine yesterday, it's awesome!
I actually almost completely forgot about it since I ordered it haha.

The only thing is mine seems a bit big. I always try to order things larger than I think I should because usually they are smaller than I imagine, so it work out, but I guess this time it was reverse lol.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Dec 15, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Just got mine yesterday, it's awesome!
> I actually almost completely forgot about it since I ordered it haha.
> 
> The only thing is mine seems a bit big. I always try to order things larger than I think I should because usually they are smaller than I imagine, so it work out, but I guess this time it was reverse lol.



Exactly


----------



## nathanbrucker (Dec 20, 2013)

Does anybody have the file for the "Team USA" logo? I want to make custom stickers with it to put on my mains.


----------



## ether (Dec 24, 2013)

Anyone else still not get their jacket? Still haven't gotten mine. :c


----------



## WinWizard (Jan 10, 2014)

Any way to still order this jacket cuz I didn't have money when they were being sold originally and how much would it cost?


----------



## Wenyuan Wu (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh i want one really bad. Am I too late to order one now?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 1, 2014)

How much for one?


----------



## Pestvic (Mar 7, 2014)

Just wanted to drop in and say that I still LOVE mine. I wear it all the time. I often get asked if I play soccer though... haha. I'm going to watch the thread as I want to order another with "Pestvic" on it instead of my name .


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 11, 2014)

I cannot wait until a second order is put up.


----------



## ZPNikolaus (Apr 11, 2014)

Are you still selling these jackets?


----------



## Tyler newey (May 15, 2014)

I want one (size medium with no last name on the back)


----------



## brandbest1 (May 15, 2014)

Ok I think it should be made clear that Anthony isn't selling these now. (because of all the people bumping this thread for one)


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 4, 2014)

:/


I still think it would be cool if a quick second order was put up before USNATS2014, (Or put one up for order through the website?) 

Or another idea to get this to happen is to get a heat printer in the LSC Cube shop, have all the jackets ready (I think they are from American Apparel when I saw it on CustomINK) and then have the design, flag, and last name printed on hand.

I was about to do that with a hoodie, but I felt that I needed permission to use the design or something :/


----------

